# Short Queen Mattress



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

We bought the 2 inch memory foam mattress topper from Overstock and the mattress still is not that comfortable. Does anyone know if Sealy, Stearns and Foster, or another quality company makes a high quality short queen?? The OEM one stinks as we all know.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Txcamper,

We actually were considering doing the same, but the mattress topper seems to be doing the job for us. The real test will be our week long trip in August.

Most mattress manufacturers actually build there mattresses locally, or at least regionally, to reduce shipping costs. I have friends that had a custom mattress built to their specifications, and as I recall, it was not all that unreasonable $$$ wise.

I would visit a couple of mattress stores, and see what they say.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

I know Verlo Matress company will make custom sizes & Im sure there others out there that will do the same. Good Luck


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

While recently out shopping for a new home mattress, I asked about a short queen.
I did not get the company name, but the store said that they have a company that will make any size for them.
They said just try the store mattresses to choose a firmness and they could order an equivlent from this company.
Would take ten days to get and run around 300 dollars.
Have not ordered one yet, but am thinking about it.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would also say check with your local mattress company
I have thought about it also, but will do with what we have for now

Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We have the 3" thick memory foam topper from overstock and it makes the really bad mattress very comfortable. We got the 3" because I didn't think the 2" would be enough.

Mike


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

I know they have them reasonably priced. My sister had purchased a short queen with a pillow top for her FEMA trailer from a local furniture place. I think it was about 300 bucks. Since there are so many people living in TTs, they keep them in stock. So just check with a local furniture store, they can probably get one for you.

Chris


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

For a little bit more, Select Comfort, that air matress company, (I have one at home and really like it) has ads in one of the camping magazines for a short queen. You might want to try that. You need AC power for pressure adjustment, but they hold air without power very well.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm like you, the mattress is really bad. My feet hangs over the end and there is a ridge around the edge that digs into my ankles. I've been looking at the Queen size, 8" memory foam mattress at Wal-mart for $229. I thinking that I can open the seam of the cover and use a share knife to cut off a couple of inches or I might even trim the corners off to allow moving around the bed and added an extention to the bed to turn it into a true queen bed. We had a 4" foam mattress (not memory foam) in the pop-up that was more comfortable than this bed.

I did do a web search for short queens and did not get very many results besides Camperworld.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear the foam from Overstocked.com wasn't good enough. Our is awesome and I really think I sleep better then on my Sterns & Foster mattress at home. Wonder if that has anything to do with all the beers I drink while camping....Nah!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sorry to hear the foam from Overstocked.com wasn't good enough. Our is awesome and I really think I sleep better then on my Sterns & Foster mattress at home. Wonder if that has anything to do with all the beers I drink while camping....Nah!
> [snapback]115233[/snapback]​


You certainly seemed to sleep well Saturday night at the Sprng Rally, Jim!

When I went out Sunday morning at eight o'clock and there was not another soul moving, I knew the Kool-Aide had passed the test!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ChopperCop (Oct 2, 2005)

Mark,

Check with "The Mattress Factory" They are located just up the Gulf Frwy from you. They are on the in-bound side if I remember right just before Telephone (pink building). They make the mattress' there also.

Bob

Edit to correct the company name


----------



## GeoWalls (Jun 3, 2006)

I think we got the 2" memory foam from Overstocked.com and really like it. It did the trick for us. Jeff


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We got the 3" from Overstock.com, and I just piled it on top of our egg crate topper. The mattress is quite comfy.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Bought the memory topper from costco recently (think it is 2.5" or 3"), haven't tried it out yet. Hoping it cuts the mustard!

Now I'm wondering if I should have opted for a new/better mattress.









Danny


----------



## valentinetti0 (Jun 24, 2012)

I know Verlo Matress company will make custom sizes & Im sure there others out there that will do the same. Good Luck


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

I bought a pillow top for the short queen from this company. $90 and it feels like my home bed!

http://www.campermattress.com/


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

We bought a 2.5 memory foam from Big Lots. It's great. I think it's probably more comfortable than my bed at home. We didn't even trim it. Just hold it in place with the sheet, it helps take up some of the slack as I don't have short queen sheets.

susan/vt


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

My short queen was too short for me too, but I fixed it for less than $5!

I just purchased two swimming noodles (currently $1.99 each a local stores), stuck them between the head of the mattress (stacked onto of one another) and the wall, and voila! the mattress now the right length.

The two noodle are the right height and just the perfect resting place for our pillows.


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

Lmbevard said:


> ...I've been looking at the Queen size, 8" memory foam mattress at Wal-mart for $229. I thinking that I can open the seam of the cover and use a share knife to cut off a couple of inches...


I just did that. I got this mattress from Walmart in Cal King size and cut it to length using a long bread knife. We have laid down on it a handful of times and my wife has napped on it once or twice and it is very comfortable. We will be taking it out for the first time for the 4th. So, I'll know soon if it's good for sleeping through the night.

We tried a 4" memory foam topper we got at Sam's Club and, while it improved the original OB mattress, it still wasn't very comfortable.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Spa-Sensations-8-Memory-Foam-Mattress-Multiple-Sizes/12542630


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

We got the 4" topper from Overstock.com and it is now the most comfortable bed we own.

DW now calls the Outbacks bed the cloud!


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

Stance said:


> ...I just did that. I got this mattress from Walmart in Cal King size and cut it to length using a long bread knife. We have laid down on it a handful of times and my wife has napped on it once or twice and it is very comfortable. We will be taking it out for the first time for the 4th. So, I'll know soon if it's good for sleeping through the night.
> 
> We tried a 4" memory foam topper we got at Sam's Club and, while it improved the original OB mattress, it still wasn't very comfortable.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Spa-Sensations-8-Memory-Foam-Mattress-Multiple-Sizes/12542630


We just spent about a week on this mattress and we really like it. It can't be beat for the price either. It's on the firm side. However, it is supportive and comfortable. We're happy we got it and I would recommend it.

The original OB mattress is about 35 lb using my bathroom scale. This mattress is about 60 lb after cutting it (65 lb as received and ~5 lb cut off). So, I added about 25 lb to the slide.

The Cal King is about 71.5" to 72" wide x 84" long. The bed in my OB is about 74" x 75". I cut it to length with a long bread knife and just folded the mattress covers underneath. There are a couple of inches on either side of the uncut sides of the mattress which isn't that big of a deal. I contemplated getting the regular king size which is 76" x 80". However, I was afraid it would be both too wide and too long and I didn't want to cut two sides. It appears the layers are glued around the edges only. So, cutting only one end is best.


----------

